# Favorite Blush Combinations?



## Smiles7 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was just wondering what everyone's favorite blush combinations are...


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 19, 2008)

Not entirely clear about what mean by blush combinations, but I like do like Plum Foolery with Sunbasque as a highlight.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

I like to wear Pink Swoon, Springsheen or Fashion Frenzy with MSF Light Flush or Glissade on the top. I also wear BP Alpha Girl on the top of a blush.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2008)

I like Gingerly with Style as a highlight.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2008)

I pair Pinch Me or Raizin with nearly everything.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 19, 2008)

sunbasque with lightflush MSF as a highlight


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 19, 2008)

blushbaby with light flush msf as a highlight. or peachtwist with drizzlegold as a highlight.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 19, 2008)

I like MACs "Dolly Mix" by itself.

As far as combos I like MACs "Love Rush" on top of the loose shimmer powder.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 19, 2008)

(b): blush (h): highlight (c): contour.. "or" are for less/or more dramatic.

loverush (b) 
lightsweep/or honesty/or lightflush/ (h) 
shadester / or blunt/or bronzer bronze(c)
-------------
blushbaby (b)  
lightsweep/ or margin/or light flush (h) 
shadester / or blunt/or bronzer bronze(c)
-----------------
peachytwist (b) 
lightsweep/or sassed-up (h) 
shadester / or blunt/or bronzer bronze(c)
----------------
gingerly (b) 
lightsweep/or margin/or traceofgold/or verve-acious sunbasque (h) 
shadester / or blunt/or bronzer bronze(c)
---------------------
amber rose (b) 
style/ or margin/ or sassed-up (h) 
shadester / or blunt/or bronzer bronze(c)
-----------------
prism (b) 
springsheen/or lightsweep/or honesty /or lightflush(h) 
shadester / or blunt/or bronzer bronze(c)

--------------------
all my creme blushes I use "bare it all" creme highlighter in top..(its like strobe cream w/ a tint)


----------



## Smiles7 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Not entirely clear about what mean by blush combinations, but I like do like Plum Foolery with Sunbasque as a highlight._

 
Ya that's what I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!  Thanks!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 20, 2008)

ive always wanted to try dollymix but it looks so bright in the pan but people always say its their fav and it goes on more sheer


----------



## mreichert (Apr 20, 2008)

Emote as contour
Orgasm on apples
BB shimmerbrick in gold on top of cheekbones


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sunbasque is gorgeous when mixed with any other peachy/pink blush.  
And yes, Dollymix is the shyaaaaat on darker/tanned skintones.  It's so purrty!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Sunbasque is gorgeous when mixed with any other peachy/pink blush.  
And yes, Dollymix is the shyaaaaat on darker/tanned skintones.  It's so purrty!_

 
Ditto.


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 21, 2008)

dollymix is extra hot...got it this weekend and its my new favorite.

i pair raizin with orgasm as a highlight.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 21, 2008)

style & sunbasque


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Sunbasque is gorgeous when mixed with any other peachy/pink blush.  
And yes, Dollymix is the shyaaaaat on darker/tanned skintones.  It's so purrty!_

 
I agree, Dollymix looks like clown makeup in the pan; but on the face it's really quite beautiful. I was lucky to find it at my local CCO.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 23, 2008)

I went to my freestanding to get Dollymix and my friend mentioned how everyone and their mama was buying it.  He said he sold so many the past week.  Must be the warmer weather because this blush looks so beautiful on bronzed/tanned skin in the warmer sunny months!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I went to my freestanding to get Dollymix and my friend mentioned how everyone and their mama was buying it.  He said he sold so many the past week.  Must be the warmer weather because this blush looks so beautiful on bronzed/tanned skin in the warmer sunny months!_

 
ITA, but it's a really universal blush shade, I use mine in the winter on my extremely pale skin and it looks fantastic, really natural. I'm a little darker now though (been on vacation, haha) and it's still very flattering.
I think everyone must own this shade. Style is also really purrrty on tan & pale skin.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 24, 2008)

I just noticed this is the BOC forum, oh well. Blush recs are always good though.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I agree, Dollymix looks like clown makeup in the pan; but on the face it's really quite beautiful. I was lucky to find it at my local CCO._

 
Which CCO in MD did u go to and how long ago? I want to try Dollymix


----------



## couturesista (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_I just noticed this is the BOC forum, oh well. Blush recs are always good though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Makeup knows no boundaries! Your input is very much so appreciated


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchristyy* 

 
_ive always wanted to try dollymix but it looks so bright in the pan but people always say its their fav and it goes on more sheer_

 
i agree..im nw25, and i always thought it would just look nice on the cooler girls. i want to try this next time. do you think pink swoon or dolly mix would be better for my tone?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Which CCO in MD did u go to and how long ago? I want to try Dollymix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went to Arundel Mills- Hanover,MD  I'm too lazy to post everything I bought on the CCO thread. I'm not feeling well, but I got my "ass" up to get some cheap MAC. LOL

Oh I'm sorry, I went last Friday and yesterday. They didn't have Dollymix yesterday, but they had Breezy, Brit Wit, and some others. Last Friday I also bought Ambering Rose and some other colors. I'm sorry, I can't remember, but definitely take a trip there.


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 29, 2008)

I like Im amused rouge by BE and Other Worldly MAC blush as a pretty combo. Adding more Other Worldy is good for a special occasion or night out glow.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 1, 2008)

Peachy or brown blushes with Warmed MSF on top for a nice sunkissed glow.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (May 1, 2008)

My favorite Blush is sunbasque mixed with coopertone
I also like dollymix


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (May 1, 2008)

I love sweet william with dollymix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x

Soo pretty together


----------



## readyformycloseup (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_blushbaby with light flush msf as a highlight. or peachtwist with drizzlegold as a highlight._

 
looove peachtwist w/ drizzlegold. plumfoolery looks hot with tenderdusk also


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 15, 2008)

hushabye with breezy
razin with nars taj mahal


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 15, 2008)

Right now I'm loving MAC Dollymix or Nars Outlaw w/ Nars Casino as a contour and MAC Light Flush MSF as a highlight.

Casino bronzer is fab, I can only use it all over when I'm really really dark or with a really really light hand, but I'm sure it would work wonderful for some of you darker beauties.  Its really soft and finely milled, like the blushes.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 16, 2008)

Frankly Scarlet with Sunbasque - looks divine!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 17, 2008)

The other day i wore MAC Blunt Blush as a contour, NARS albatross as a highlight and NARS Dolce Vita on the apples of my cheeks.  it was one of the best combos I've created.  I'll be repeating that one soon


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 17, 2008)

I love wearing Soft Flame beauty powder on top of deep pink and plummy blushes like Ablaze, Love Thing, and Stark Naked. Petticoat over anything pink is also divine.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 17, 2008)

I like wearing Dollymix with Stark Naked. It looks gorgeous together and I add So Ceylon and it looks even prettier.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Razin, Mountain High and Pinch Me with anything.  Really, they are the best base blush shades for me.  I think I already posted in this thread.. oh well.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 18, 2008)

MMM...

Pink Swoon with Petticoat MSF
Tarte Park Avenue Princess and NARS Orgasm
Desirous with Nars Super Orgasm (WHOA MAMA!)

ULTIMATE CHEEK - 

NARS Exhibit A (waaaaayyy lightly)
Then NARS Gold member cream blush swirled lightly over apple of cheek
Super Orgasm over entire cheek, onto ears and hairline and above brow

THAT'S AN ORGASMIC CHEEK!!!!


----------



## cetati (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a lot of blush combos I love. Going to list them by base blush color. 

MAC DOLLYMIX with...
- Petticoat MSF on top
- BB Rose Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick

NARS Orgasm with..
- Petticoat
- BB Bronze Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper Diamond

BB Pot Rouge in PINK RASPBERRY with..
- BB Rose Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper diamond Shimmer Brick
- Dollymix as a more vibrant color on the apple of cheek

BB Pot Rouge in Blushed Rose with...
- BB Bronze Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 18, 2008)

I have so many, I'll mention only one for now...I love using Nars Albatross as a highlight at the top of my cheekbones, nose bridge and browbone and then  applying So Ceylon MSF to the apples of my cheeks. I've been wearing this combo all week.


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Sweet William blush creme with Light Flush or Petticoat MSF on top! It looks amazing


----------



## zerin (Dec 18, 2008)

Mac Desert Rose and Mac OtherWorldly Blush or any GOLD blush on top


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm pretty darned light NC 15 but my skin carries color rather well. Must be the Native American in me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a date the other night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and tried out my Devil blush for the first time, could have really blown the whole look but I applied it light handed and oh my! It was as intoxicating as my new squeeze.

Oh and I paired it with Emphasize, Bone Beige heavy on the highlight for this look. I should have taken pics... but was distracted.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 18, 2008)

At the moment I wear:

- Ambering Rose w/ So Ceylon MSF as a highlight
- Sweet as Cocoa w/ Warmed or So Ceylon MSF as a highlight

If I want a pop of colour, I just dab some Breezy on the apples of my cheeks. It's particularly good for very cold days as it gives me a nice flushed look - kinda like a Snow White effect for a dark-skinned gal.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 18, 2008)

Dollymix or Stark Naked with Petticoat over top and Soft and Gentle to highlight = LOVE!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

Stark Naked bpb + Petticoat (lol this one is popular)
Love Thing mb + Soft Flame loose bp
Eversun bpb + Sunspill loose bp
LoveJoy mb + BB Apricot Shimmer Brick


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I love Razin, Mountain High and Pinch Me with anything. Really, they are the best base blush shades for me. I think I already posted in this thread.. oh well._

 

YES!  Mountain High is great.  It's one of my first MAC blushes ever if not the first.  Have they released anything comparable at all?  I know it came out waaaay back in the day for the Diana Ross collection


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_YES!  Mountain High is great.  It's one of my first MAC blushes ever if not the first.  Have they released anything comparable at all?  I know it came out waaaay back in the day for the Diana Ross collection_

 
No - I did a Live Chat for a similar product suggestion before I was able to hunt it down on ebay and they suggested Raizin.  So I think it's pretty unique and yet so simple.  It's hard to find a non-shimmery berry blush.  Very hard.


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 20, 2009)

i like the following combos:
True Romantic CCB with Gentle mineralized blush on top
Nuance mineralized blush with so ceylon on top or Prestige bronzer on top

these 2 are awesome on olive toned or tan skin...nc40 for reference.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

This Month

Stark naked, Blooming & DollyMix all with Perfect Topping MSF 

Eversun + Refined MSF


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2009)

Tippy + Bobbi Brown's Platinum Pink Shimmberbrick or Tippy + Perfect Topping MSF. 

Also Razin + Pinch Me (on the apples) with Brunette MSF.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 20, 2009)

Petticoat MSF on the top of Stark Naked, NARS Deep Throat.

Brunette MSF (the lightest shade) as highlight on Cubic


----------



## Entice (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I agree, Dollymix looks like clown makeup in the pan; but on the face it's really quite beautiful. I was lucky to find it at my local CCO._

 
LOL..That's exactly what I thought when I looked at it.  I was turned off by the look and never tried it on.

My favorite combo of all time is: 

Format as a blush (on apples) and MSF gold deposit as a highlighter (on cheekone)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ambering Rose as a blush (on apples) and gold deposit as a highlighter (on cheekbone).
I apply MAC Shape and Sculpt WLD in the hollows of my cheeks.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 20, 2009)

Right now I like Wet N Wild blush in Naive and Milani blush in Luminous as a highlight.On days when I want more of a natural flush I use Physician Formula multi colored blush in natural


----------



## naijapretty (May 9, 2009)

MUFE blush in 18, topped with Nixie powder blush in Majesty


----------



## saab (Sep 12, 2009)

i paired mac peaches blush with so ceylon as highlight = pure love ...


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

MAC Peaches with NARS Malaysia Bronzer is gorgeous.


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I have a lot of blush combos I love. Going to list them by base blush color. 

MAC DOLLYMIX with...
- Petticoat MSF on top
- BB Rose Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick

NARS Orgasm with..
- Petticoat
- BB Bronze Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper Diamond

BB Pot Rouge in PINK RASPBERRY with..
- BB Rose Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper diamond Shimmer Brick
- Dollymix as a more vibrant color on the apple of cheek

BB Pot Rouge in Blushed Rose with...
- BB Bronze Shimmer Brick
- BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick_

 
Thanks for reminding me to pull out my Copper Diamond shimmer brick and give it a whirl.


----------



## sapnap (Oct 7, 2009)

Sunny BY Nature with Stark Naked on the apples = LOVE!
Sunny BY Nature with Cheeky Bronze - OMG! (after blowing away the sparkles in cheeky)
Metal Rock/Warm Blend with Love Thing/Merrily on the apples
Tippy with Petticoat
Petticoat with Hot Planet - LOVE!
Eversun with Brunette
Metal Rock with Taj Mahal- LOVEEE!
Ok there r too many I love


----------



## Noussie (Oct 7, 2009)

This may sound a bit crazy but i lovveee NYX "Orange" creme blush with MAC "Peaches" blush on top. It gives me this fresh warm glow


----------



## rororebel (Oct 7, 2009)

I get the most compliments when I wear Coppertone with a bit of PeachyKeen as h/l.


----------



## MAHALO (Nov 1, 2009)

MAC creme IMPROPER COPPER with MAC powder blush Peaches on top ... so pretty.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 1, 2009)

Mine would have to be Elf studio bronzer in Warm Bronzer with Dame by MAC on the apples of my cheeks. Defiantly my go to cheeks


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 4, 2009)

Well Dressed on top of Frankly Scarlet.

Looks so amazing!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2009)

Today I wore Superdupernatural Minealized Blush with Shooting Star MSF. Goodness... it was gorgeeeeeous. Brown skinned ladies - go and get this blush!


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

At the moment mine is MAC HK fun & Games with MAC Barbie Pearl Sunshine! Or Breath of Plum with Soft & Gentle as a highlight


----------



## makeba (Nov 9, 2009)

i wore Notable Blush with Sunny by Nature on the apples(the pinkier parts) and was like whoa that cute!!


----------



## Lissa (Nov 11, 2009)

My new favourite is Laid Back blushcreme with a bit of Nars Outlaw over the top to set it. I am uber pale and this gives me a nice fresh glow, and with the powder over the top it lasts for hours.


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am really into contouring with Sculpting and then using Well Dressed -- it looks so fresh and sexy


----------



## machonesty (Dec 3, 2009)

how do u apply multiple blushes to cheeks? where are u placing the color, or do u put 2 on top of each other?


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

I use MAC Springsheen topped with NARS Desire. 

A mixture of orange + Pink!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 9, 2009)

smashbox radiance (very higly pigmented pink - amazing, would be great for the dark skinned ladies looking for anice pink colour)
 smashbox soft lights over it 2 give it a glow

Mac Fabulush cream Colour Base with Nars Orgasm, really makes it POP.

I highlight with Nars Albatross


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 12, 2009)

I love Dollymix and Peaches blended, you get the prettiest coral shade for tan skin!


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

raizin with brunette
devil with gold deposit


----------



## cocomia (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_I love Dollymix and Peaches blended, you get the prettiest coral shade for tan skin!_

 
With all the blush recommendations pointing to Dollymix, I guess I already know what I'll be buying next. 

I like: 
Peaches or Melba with a hint of bronzer as contour
Breath of Plum as a really light base blush blended well and Breezy blended down and out with a 187 on the apples for a nice pinkish cheek
Peaches or Melba with a hint of Trace Gold as highlight
The Body Shop Powder Blush in Tea Rose with bronzer as contour
Melba with Peachykeen on apples only

However, I only get to do these whenever I have enough time to layer blushes. Other than that, I only use one color at a time (which is why I'll never finish a pan!). 

Any recs for a nice, warm pink blush that will go with Peachykeen? I accidentally broke my Fleur Power (and my heart) while depotting so I'm looking for good recs to go with it before I purchase a new one.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 12, 2010)

discovered this combo this morning and i'm LOVIN' it:

NARS Casino bronzer on the cheeks w/ NARS Luster as a highlight


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

WOC should definetly try the new cremeblend blush Optimistic Orange, I actually mixed that with my Deep Dark MSF and it came out beautifully... I applied the Optimistic Orange with my fingers and buffed it out, then went back over it with my MSF... EXCELLENT...


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 4, 2010)

New favorite = Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush + Superdupernatural. Lol yes.... I'm still having a love affair with Superdupernatural. The orange just takes it to the next level though


----------



## machonesty (Mar 4, 2010)

format and warm blend msf (top, peachy-pink color)
looks alot like chic couple (too fab)


----------



## j4lyphe (Mar 5, 2010)

MAC optimistic orange creme blush + NARS torrid
MAC raizin + NARS lovejoy


----------



## Missjailor (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I am a newbie in that all makeup world and I am wondering why some of you pair 2 blushes together... (dumb question maybe).
I have the Cremeblend optimistic Orange and I love it. I am planning to get Nars Taj Mahal because I find it beautiful by itself.

Can someone be kind enough to explain me what is the benefit to pair blushes? What if I pair my Optimistic Orange and my *future* taj mahal...


----------



## Soundclash (Mar 10, 2010)

Its a bit odd, but NARS Taj Mahal with Benefit Dallas over top. - gives such a nice glow.

Dallas is a MUST HAVE, I think it would look great over purple/plummy blushes as well as browns like Raizin.


----------



## machonesty (Mar 10, 2010)

@missjailor

creme blushes as a base make powder blushes last longer

also layering blushes can tone down/intensify a color, depending on the look ur going for

also contour, blush, highlight gives a natural, blended look on cheeks. hth


----------



## Missjailor (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Machonesty!

So if I understand well, Nars Taj Mahal and Optimistic Orange could be complementary...


----------



## machonesty (Mar 10, 2010)

yes, u would get a pretty intense orange/bronze glow


----------

